# Protein drinks/diet shakes



## Bakerstreetmuse (Nov 27, 2000)

Has any one tried drinking protein or diet shakes for breakfast and lunch? Not so much for dieting purposes, but for reducing the amount of "stuff" in your belly and thus reducing discomfort. Any success/failure/indifferance?ThanksJon


----------



## searchingforacure (Dec 9, 2001)

Hi there....have tried one sort of shake-I used to drink one Myoplex shake for breakfast (as part of the "Body For Life" plan) but ditched those after experiencing some diarrhea. I found that I need to eat lots of fiber-and those shakes don't contain as much as I need. However, I DO like to carry protein bars around with me-have had no problem with those, and if I'm out doing errands or whatever it prevents me from getting overly hungry. My system fares better when I eat small meals frequently and don't get too hungry. Plus, when I get too hungry-I tend to stuff too much food in at once-leading to post-meal diarrhea, or (in the long run) weight gain. Be careful finding protein bars though-some of them can be really AWFUL tasting-make sure and only buy one at a time to pre-taste them before buying a box. (I think the brand that we buy is called "Protein Diet"-I wish I could tell you for sure but we are out of them and need to go and buy more!!! The coconut flavor is yummy-tastes like those chocolate covered coconut cookies "macaroons").


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Jon - I have been drinking a can of Boost (or the generic equivalent) once in a while for a few weeks now (for breakfast or lunch). I didn't notice any IBS problems after drinking them. I can't use SlimFast drinks because they have lactose in them.


----------



## kagtha (Feb 7, 2002)

I have found Ensure drinks to do the trick, not sure how the other drinks are, but ensure does not include any milk products or lactose. They taste good..well I only buy the royal chocolate..but it is danm good. When I am on a totally empty stomach they some times create a movement I think because of the thickness... all just thoughts... I had minor irritations at first..but my body seem to accept it..and now I swear by the stuff. I guess to each his own... but a common IBS diet (the limiting of milk products, high fatty foods, caffeine and alcohol mainly) and organizing myself has helped me dramatically.


----------



## HunterTA5 (Feb 8, 2002)

I eat the slimfast meal on the go bars for lunch everyday with some pretzels. You are right, it reduces the amount of "stuff" in your tummy and they taste great. I find that the pretzels help offset the sweet taste and fill me up without introducing any danger foods. I eat this everyday and it works great. I also think consistency helps my tummy.


----------



## $ERIC$ (Aug 5, 2001)

I usually either take 3 or 4 protein bars and/or a couple of shakes with me to work. Neither of these give me a problem, so I would recommend them. I eat the Iron Man bars (they have raspberry and peanut butter),the peanut butter are my favorite. As for the shakes, I drink the EAS AdvantEDGE (choc/straw/van) all 3 flavors are good and have all the vitamins you need. Also I still take the 600mg of calcium twice a day.


----------

